# Shelby Tank needed



## Classic Cool Rides (May 21, 2017)

Hello folks.....I'm looking for a Shelby Tank for this bike pictured here >>>>

Original paint patina preferred ........ doesn't need to match the pale/faded yellow and reddish-orange bike.

Close would be good ........but not a must.  Thank you for your help!   CCR Dave


----------



## rodeo1988 (May 21, 2017)

Classic Cool Rides said:


> Hello folks.....I'm looking for a Shelby Tank for this bike pictured here >>>>
> 
> Original paint patina preferred ........ doesn't need to match the pale/faded yellow and reddish-orange bike.
> 
> Close would be good ........but not a must.  Thank you for your help!   CCR DaveView attachment 470003



Chrome on eBay right now


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (May 21, 2017)

Thank you for the reply rodeo1988 ...... but I'm not sure that one is the correct length. (looks too long)
I do need to take the measurement to be 100% sure ... but my frame takes the shorter tank because the lower top tube cuts upwards quickly......
I'd call it more of a tear-drop shape.  I believe the one pictured above on eBay is too long.
If somebody knows for sure ..... correct me if I'm wrong.  I've see at least 3-4 different Shelby frames & Tanks
This picture here was pulled from the Internet ....... I'm pretty sure this is the "Tear-drop" shape I'm searching for........Maybe I'm wrong on this -I'm I'm I'm open to suggestions and or corrections.......


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 21, 2017)

That's probably correct. The bare one in the middle is for a Traveler I believe.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (May 22, 2017)

Saving Tempest said:


> That's probably correct. The bare one in the middle is for a Traveler I believe.




Yes ..... my Shelby is a Flying Cloud with Shock-ease internal Springer.  I'm waiting for a buddy of mine to get me the specific measurements, as it over at his shop currently.
The one above on eBay is showing 17" in total length .... I will compare with the measurements on mine shortly.  Thanks!  CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (May 22, 2017)

NOW I've come across this picture captured off of the Internet >>>>>
I'm just not sure now that the "Tear-drop" shape is correct after all........
I believe the Green Shelby below has the Tank I need ??
Any of you Shelby experts care to set-me-straight on this ??  Your help is very much appreciated !!   CCR Dave


----------



## Mybluevw (May 22, 2017)

Your frame is the same as the one in the pic of the green bike. The chrome one rodeo1988 posted on ebay should fit.


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (May 22, 2017)

Mybluevw said:


> Your frame is the same as the one in the pic of the green bike. The chrome one rodeo1988 posted on ebay should fit.




Thank you, Mark!   And thanks to rodeo1988 for being quick and correct to start with.  That eBay tank has 2 days remaining on it -- so I will consider it.

Would prefer a non-chrome Painted tank with Patina if there is one out there ....   Thanks!   CCR Dave


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (May 24, 2017)

Still hoping that a CABE forum member has one of these that they would sell ....... 
The one on eBay went beyond my budget and it was "chrome" (not my preference) so I'm still searchin' .......
The Tank I need is similar to (#6) in green showing above.
Please, reply to this post, or contact me using PM if you've got one to sell...... Thank you!  CCR Dave


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 24, 2017)

The Chrome eBay tank appeared to be too long for your bike ... the green bike is the correct tank but not an easy one to find ...


----------

